

Show HN: Ruby on Rails Slack chat community - daviducolo
https://rubyonrails.typeform.com/to/g9CVKl

======
stockkid
What is the advantage of using it over
[https://gitter.im/rails/rails](https://gitter.im/rails/rails)?

